# Body Turning



## MBurke (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if any of you lathe experts could or would have time to turn a new body for my Fenix L2D. Not real kean on the skinny one the came with the light. I really like the P3D housing. Would one of you be willing to help me out ? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not too familiar with fenix lights...I've never seen or used one, but Lighthound.com might have some Leef Bodies for it....just a guess.
Good luck!


----------



## MBurke (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip but they didn't have any for my light, but that's the design I am looking for ......... 

Mike


----------



## scott.cr (Aug 30, 2007)

Just in case you are wondering about the dearth of replies to your request... making a flashlight tube from scratch is a lot of work. In order for this job to be worth anyone's while they'd probably have to charge you an impractical amount of money for time and labor.

Of course, depending on various factors, including exterior features you might want such as knurling, flats, pocket clip, finish, etc.

As "job shops," some of the guys here have to factor in their time to pack the tube, go to the post office, etc.

FYI... nobody really ignores these requests, they just don't always reply.


----------



## MBurke (Aug 30, 2007)

I see.....I completely understand. I was just looking thru some of the post guys have....pics of the creations/ beautifull work they have made. Just thought I would ask. Would you have any idea of the cost a scratch built body would run ?? Ya know we like our lights Alot :thumbsup:

Thanks for the posting scott.cr 
Mike


----------



## jch79 (Aug 30, 2007)

MBurke said:


> Would you have any idea of the cost a scratch built body would run ??



Considering you average after-market aluminum flashlight battery tube costs anywhere from $30-$80, I would say a one-off tube would cost at least $80, plus anodizing, which isn't really easy/practical to do with a one-off body either... I'd guess you're looking at over $100 - at least.

But then again, I'm no expert, and by no means a manufacturer! :shrug:

john


----------



## MBurke (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I talked a machinest buddy of mine into working me up a body. Not to bad either, the threads took a while to figger out (about 3 hrs) but fit better that the orignal ones. Now.....what options would I have for a finish ? Id like to get it anodized but is that even an option ? Any suggestions?

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Aug 31, 2007)

MBurke said:


> Well I talked a machinest buddy of mine into working me up a body. Not to bad either, the threads took a while to figger out (about 3 hrs) but fit better that the orignal ones. Now.....what options would I have for a finish ? Id like to get it anodized but is that even an option ? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> Mike



Well if you do get it anodized, make sure that your machinist made allowance on the threads for the build-up that results from the anodizing.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's a related thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172795


----------



## LukeA (Sep 3, 2007)

PhotonFanatic said:


> Well if you do get it anodized, make sure that your machinist made allowance on the threads for the build-up that results from the anodizing.



That allowance should be what, 2 thou?


----------

